# JD LTX 172 brakes



## Toolman (Sep 16, 2003)

Hi Fellas,
A guy I work with says his LTX 172 won't stop when brakes are applied. He says it has a disc brake & thinks it can be adjusted. I asked if the manual has directions for adjusting, but he says it only has a paragraph describing their operation. I did a search on this forum but found nothing on brakes for the LTX 172. Anybody run into this before?


----------



## Toolman (Sep 16, 2003)

I'll get the serial # if needed, The tractor is approx 2 years old.


----------



## Toolman (Sep 16, 2003)

I checked today some more with the guy, & this tractor is an LT-172 and is about 5 years old. He said the John Deere dealer told him he has to replace the whole brake assembly, & that it will cost him BIG bucks.
Anybody got suggestions on what he could do?
Thanks.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

I think that the lawn tractor you are talking about is a LX172. I just off the JD parts page and they do not list a LT172. I think that the owner may want to pull the numbers off the JD parts website and then get the parts number himself and then call several JD dealers who has the cheapest prices for the parts. That way he can have a independent shop or he can replace the brakes himself.


----------

